

Gundo.vim - An undo tree visualization plugin for Vim - stevelosh
http://bitbucket.org/sjl/gundo.vim/

======
stevelosh
About a month ago I wrote[1] that I wanted something like this. I got tired of
waiting, so I put it together myself.

[1]: <http://stevelosh.com/blog/2010/09/coming-home-to-vim/#gundo>

~~~
akkartik
BTW, I see you want vertical splits by default, just like me. Some of us on
the vim list have been working on a new option called splitvertical that would
open splits vertically by default (You'd use :horizontal to override). I'd
love to have you try out the patch and send bug reports (it's been my
production editor for a few weeks).

<https://groups.google.com/group/vim_dev/msg/679fee5026967b82>

~~~
kilowatt
Real question: why is this really necessary? Creating a vertical split quickly
is something I do often, all day, with ctrl-w v.

~~~
icco
Because plugins usually open split buffers that are horizontal by default.

------
CountHackulus
This is great, but would be even better with Git integration. To have a visual
representation in vim of my git branches would be glorious.

~~~
Afton
This is an idea that I've had in the back of my head for a few years. Tying
the undo stack to source control so that you can trivially walk up and down
versions extending far into the past. No more "Already at oldest change"
messages. I've never got much past "I should do that someday" though.

------
elbenshira
When I try using this, my macvim blows up:
[http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/147/screenshot20101019at2...](http://img714.imageshack.us/img714/147/screenshot20101019at220.png)

Any ideas?

~~~
stevelosh
Looks like you have an older version of Vim. Gundo requires 7.3's new
undotree() function. MacVim definitely has a snapshot with 7.3, so grabbing
that should fix things.

------
chrisbra
There was already the histwin plugin available.
(<http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=2932>)

~~~
stevelosh
Yep, Gundo is inspired by histwin. I got the "playback" idea from it.

Histwin only seems to show the "leaves" of the undo tree, much like :undolist.
For visual people like me I just can't grok that as well as seeing it all
drawn out.

------
JeffJenkins
Does vim have the undo tree built in, or this this plugin also providing that
functionality? I've never seen an editor which represented the history as a
tree instead of a line.

~~~
kgroll
The tree is built in. There's a really good explanation (with "pictures") of
the tree behavior detailed here:
<http://vimdoc.sourceforge.net/htmldoc/usr_32.html>

------
sp4rki
Funny I was thinking about the same thing yesterday. But alas I decided I'd
rather sleep than make it myself so kudos and thanks a bunch, it's probably a
really helpful plugin.

